# Show Equipment



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi guys

I am new to showing and i have been told i need the following:

White blanket or 2, white litter tray, cat litter, white water bowl( usually one that hooks onto the bars of the pen) & a white food bowl

Do you guys buy this stuff from the actual show? 

How strict are they on this stuff? (i.e. Does the cat litter have to be white? Is a white cat bowl with a black non slip edge ok? LOL)


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I've never used white cat litter - it doesn't matter about that. You do really need plain white food and water bowls though, anything else would stand ot a bit 


I think Smylee Pets and Purrsonal Touch sell show kits on their websites.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Saff, the GCCF are very strict on this , everything must be plain white no other colour bits anywhere, and while the "open" class is being judged there must be nothing else on or in the pen, no cat toys etc. you can buy show kits containing everything you need, if you are going to the Supreme show on the 22nd Nov there will be loads of stalls selling them im sure, good luck in showing you're cats best wishes Chris


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

excellent thanks naomi! I looked at both those 2 and then stumbled across a deluxe kit with everything you need for £40

Breed and Nurture


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

hmmm upon close inspection i have to add postage to that as well - thin smiley pets will be cheaper!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

There's stuff in that pack that you probably already have too, like litter scoop etc, no need to buy another special one. Smylee Pets large white blankets are very good value, I have several of those. Although if you have a sewing maching buying white fleece and making your own is probably cheaper than buying them.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I got my stuff from shows i've been too.


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it was at the Cheshire they had complete kits for £9.99.xxxxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I think mine cost something like that, got them last year somewhere. Very good price


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Paws 4 Thought are good too and cheaper than Purrsonal Touch and Smylee Pets - at least their stall is!


----------



## borcol (Sep 28, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am new to showing and i have been told i need the following:
> 
> ...


We got all our show equipment off eBay - eBay UK Shop - Paws For Thought B-ham: Cat Toys, Toys, Show Equipment

Good quality, competitively priced and fast despatch


----------



## snoopcat (Dec 28, 2008)

Ebay do a kit for 9.99 plus post and package


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That's good. Doesn't have any white Vet Bed in the set though.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Saff, have you done any shows yet? If so, how did you do?

Liz


----------

